# Help



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

So i stuipidly put holes in my ac vents because my momz smoke was driving me nutz bu r now qhen she smokes it gets stuck in the attic and i cant get up there also thats were i need to get to for a way to make an air bleed but the opening is in her room along with her lil eagle eyed bf im stuck not able to get up there i need some one to tell me what my options are could i get someone killed whys this happening to me i need some advice


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Stop screwing with the duct system. Your wasting energy.

Tell her what you did, and fix the holes you made. Then go out and buy a air cleaner for your room.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Devyn21 said:


> So i stuipidly put holes in my ac vents because my momz smoke was driving me nutz bu r now qhen she smokes it gets stuck in the attic and i cant get up there also thats were i need to get to for a way to make an air bleed but the opening is in her room along with her lil eagle eyed bf im stuck not able to get up there i need some one to tell me what my options are could i get someone killed whys this happening to me i need some advice





beenthere said:


> Stop screwing with the duct system. Your wasting energy.
> 
> Tell her what you did, and fix the holes you made. Then go out and buy a air cleaner for your room.


I put an air purifier in i told her and n ow my eyes are getting bad


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Needs to have carbon filters.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

I have the molekule no need 4 the carbon filter


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

My question is will anyone die from this ?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Devyn21 said:


> I have the molekule no need 4 the carbon filter


Despite what you were told. You still need a good carbon filter.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Devyn21 said:


> My question is will anyone die from this ?


That would depend on how severe their allergic reaction to it is.

See a doctor and ask him/her.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Y the carbon?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

It absorbs chemicals. Traps them.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

The molekule destroys them and i had a ma 25 that really messed with my breathing


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Devyn21 said:


> The molekule destroys them and i had a ma 25 that really messed with my breathing


You can neither create or destroy matter. So it lets the particles remain in the air.

But instead of posting here. See a Doctor.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Questions howvshall i fond the hole


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

You made the hole, you should know where to look.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Idk were it is i made it but i wasnt able to c where n ive had a s t roke so its nearly impossible to get on a ladder


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Btw ur helping me allot btw


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Only way to find and repair it, is to probably go in the attic. Or have someone do it for you.

Since most attics are vented to the outside. Doubtful the smoke is being trapped in the attic.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

I thought it was tho i dont think mines vented if it is i would be so happy i live in jacksonville florida whats the probability of it being vented


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Very high. Or else your attic would reach temps above 160°F.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Ty u have helped me immensely


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Hey what gasses come from the attick last question


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Don't know.

But would vary with the construction material used. And the area you live in.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Can ya guess please


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

No. Guessing can often do more harm than good.


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Well o ok then imma get a coway hh mighty n hope that works the ma25 really messed with my eyes but my holmes 1 doesnt n it has the carbon filter


----------



## Devyn21 (May 8, 2021)

Question so insulation is outta the air but there's something that comes thru when my momz smokes what could that be


----------

